# Mainframes job in SG



## madhan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello all

I have 5 years of experience in mainframes and have worked in Big Indian IT companies. I like to relocate to SG. Can anyone throw some light on this:

1. Demand for Mainframe professionals in SG
2. I have very good knowledge in COBOL/JCL/DB2/NATURAL/ADABAS. Any idea about other mainframes skills(Except visionplus) requirement in SG?
3. What will be the starting salary for my experience?
4. Is it possible to get a job within a month?

Thanks in advance
Madhan


----------



## madhan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hey Expats
Any info?


----------

